# Is it possible to connecting PowerPivot data from another Excel file?



## toblju (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, I wonder if it is possible to connecting PowerPivot data from another Excel file? I have a file DATA.xlsx which contains loads of PowerPivot data. Then I have a file for reporting (REPORT.xlsx). In this file I would like to grab values from the PowerPivot model in DATA.xlsx with using cube Formulas. Is that possible? How do I name the Connection in the cube formula?


----------



## Jacob Barnett (Apr 27, 2013)

Short Answer - No! To use a an external workbook as a PowerPivot data source it must be loaded to Sharepoint.

Long Answer - I am not aware of a way that currently exists that would allow you to do it but in theory it must be possible. Tableau is able to use a local PowerPivot file as a data source so I guess that at some point somebody will build an add-in or a connection method that allows you to do it direct into an external workbook. Makes sense that you can not do it out of the box as MS wants to sell Sharepoint licences.

Jacob


----------



## toblju (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for your input Jacob.
/Tobias


----------



## masplin (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Jacob. I had the same question, but have actually subscribed to Small Business Pro Plus office 2013 which I think gives me sharepoint access. So is there someway to take an exisitng powerpivot workbook, publish it to sharepoint and then use the data in it to feed a variety of different workbooks?  i woudl ike to have seperate workbooks ofr marketing and financial reporting.


----------



## miguel.escobar (May 2, 2013)

PowerPivot Scheduled Refresh Pt 3: Thin Workbooks « PowerPivotPro

This article should help you, with Excel 2013 it should be easier (The integration its a lot more smoother).

Hope this helps.


----------



## toblju (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Miguel for your answer and link to a nice article.

This still needs SharePoint Server Enterprise edtion I suppose?

Is there any way to do it with SharePoint Foundation or direct from PowerPivot on desktop?

Tobias


----------



## toblju (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Miguel for your answer and link to a nice article.

This still needs SharePoint Server Enterprise edtion I suppose?

Is there any way to do it with SharePoint Foundation or direct from PowerPivot on desktop?

Tobias


----------



## miguel.escobar (May 2, 2013)

good question! and I have no idea really  
Are you using the Sharepoint Online plan for $12 a month?


----------



## toblju (May 2, 2013)

No, I have one computer with desktop PowerPivot and access to one with Sharepoint Enterprise (where I can do Everything I want ). But many companies do not have SharePoint Ent.
/Tobias


----------



## bmoriarity (Sep 21, 2014)

toblju said:


> Hi, I wonder if it is possible to connecting PowerPivot data from another Excel file? I have a file DATA.xlsx which contains loads of PowerPivot data. Then I have a file for reporting (REPORT.xlsx). In this file I would like to grab values from the PowerPivot model in DATA.xlsx with using cube Formulas. Is that possible? How do I name the Connection in the cube formula?



I may be thinking a little to simplistically here, but if you don't need the data to be linked, you can simply copy and paste the data from one Excel workbook into the PowerPivot window of the other.


----------



## toblju (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, I wonder if it is possible to connecting PowerPivot data from another Excel file? I have a file DATA.xlsx which contains loads of PowerPivot data. Then I have a file for reporting (REPORT.xlsx). In this file I would like to grab values from the PowerPivot model in DATA.xlsx with using cube Formulas. Is that possible? How do I name the Connection in the cube formula?


----------



## v0vets (Oct 29, 2022)

toblju said:


> Hi, I wonder if it is possible to connecting PowerPivot data from another Excel file? I have a file DATA.xlsx which contains loads of PowerPivot data. Then I have a file for reporting (REPORT.xlsx). In this file I would like to grab values from the PowerPivot model in DATA.xlsx with using cube Formulas. Is that possible? How do I name the Connection in the cube formula?



Hi! It looks I found some workaround - it works but with certain limitations.

You can create PivotTable in the core file (on the PowerPivot model) and make links from thin file to that Table using standard formulas like =GETPIVOTDATA("[Measures].[Sum of VALUE 2]",[test.xlsb]Sheet4!$B$5,........
However there are two limitations: 1) the core file must be opened with the thin file; 2) all your nessesary data should fit in the PivotTable in core file - in 1m rows and 16k columns (in most cases it should work but the memory data takes could be at least doubled or even tripled - PowerPivot model + PivotTable "model" + Excel formatting etc)


----------

